# Grandview Las Vegas Maintenance Fee Amount for 2015?



## lizfox (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone know the exact total amount for the year 2015 maintenance fees for a one-bedroom unit at Grandview Las Vegas?  I know they were $350 in 2014 but I need to know the exact amount for 2015.

Thanks for your help!
Liz


----------



## djyamyam (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't have a 1BR but you can look up the amount online by logging into your account on the Daily Management Resorts website.


----------



## Chilcotin (Dec 11, 2014)

*Same as last year*

I own a 2 bedroom at The Grandview in RCI Points and my fees stayed the same as last year $699.


----------



## JamminJoe (Dec 17, 2014)

I paid $349.50 for my 1-bedroom at Grandview.


----------

